# Bicycle rental near Woodland Park, CO



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I am going to be on vacation the week of June 20 and want to rent a bike. Most likely a mountain bike. I found a place called Team Telecycle that rents bikes, but was wondering if there are any other places I need to check out. They only have mountain bikes, which is fine. If there was a place that rented road bikes, that would be cool too. I'm primarily a roadie.

I'd love to rent a ss 29'er but that might be a stretch to find. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Is this a one-ish day rental or for the whole week? You're going to get better selection in Colorado Springs which is only about a 45 minute drive. Plus you get to see Cave of the Winds, Seven Falls, and the Air Force Academy. (Shades of Clark Griswold) 

http://www.yelp.com/search?cflt=bik...esc=bike+rental&find_loc=Colorado+Springs,+CO


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

We are going to be there for a week. I was thinking pick up Sunday, drop off Friday. I prefer road riding, but I'm thinking that since I'm in Colorado, I need to do some trails. 

I'll call a few of those Colorado Springs shops and see what they have. The one in Woodland Park was going to be $120 or so.

Oh, and we've got all the Clark Griswold touristy stuff lined up!


----------



## Go_Fast (May 26, 2011)

innergel said:


> Oh, and we've got all the Clark Griswold touristy stuff lined up!



the world's second largest ball of string?


----------

